# Windows 8 email issues



## PuterPerson (Jul 16, 2003)

I just upgraded to windows 8 and now it tells me that I can't use email that uses POP. I have several cox.net e-mail addresses (all for different purposes) and really don't want to have to use their webmail.
Also, did I lose all my old e-mails because of this? I was not aware of it, esp since it said I could keep all my current settings.
Lastly, I feel lost without my start button and my programs. I guess it's a learning curve, but how do I get my e-mails back?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think you need to share some more information with us before somebody can really help. I assume that the "it" telling you not to use POP is an email client; which one?

You did an upgrade install of Windows 8 from Vista or Windows 7, right? What email client were you using with the old system?

Does an upgrade install (assuming that's what you did) create a C:\Windows.old folder the way Vista and Windows 7 upgrade installs do? If so, have you looked to see if your email folders are there?


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Download Windows Essentials 2012. The Windows Live Mail email client will let you download your emails with your pop account. That tile on the new start page is meant to hookup with Microsoft accounts (and I understand other generics like GMail) http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-live/essentials-home . When the install starts you will be presented with a menu of programs to load (Windows Essentials is a suite of programs). You will need a microsoft account (Hotmail, Live.com or the new Outlook.com) as a sign in to turn on all features in the suite but you do not have to change your email addresses for actual email. Just use the microsoft account as your sign in. Any programs in the suite you choose to download will create a tile on the Start page.


----------

